# Singer & drummer needed in Niagara area.



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Two experienced guitarists and bass player looking for talented musicians to jam with, and maybe play some shows. We've tossed around a few ideas such as doing a mix of classic rock and some more contemporary material, but we're pretty open minded. Our former band was on the heavier side, doing originals, Alice in Chains, Godsmack, Metallica, Zombie, etc. Initially, we're looking to have some laid back jam sessions to see how it goes.

It's tough to find people around here, so if you or anyone you know is interested, PM or Email me.


----------

